# what spincast reel?



## jimmyjohn13

I got myself an AMS retriever and i love it but now that i have my friend hooked he is looking for a setup and he insists on getting a spincast so he can reel the fish in. What is the best spincast in your opinion?


----------



## carp_killer

spincast is the ONLY way to go. zebco hawg seeker is my all time favorite but the 888s and shakespear Ti 20s are also good reels. any spinner is better than a bottle though


----------



## Duckslayer100

I have an older Muzzy spincast that I got Thumertized awhile back. I love it! Keep your eyes peeled, because Muzzy has a new and improved spincast that should be out at any time. I plan on getting at least one when I get word they're for sale. Should be sweet!!! :beer:


----------



## Jmnhunter

Duckslayer100 said:


> I have an older Muzzy spincast that I got Thumertized awhile back. I love it! Keep your eyes peeled, because Muzzy has a new and improved spincast that should be out at any time. I plan on getting at least one when I get word they're for sale. Should be sweet!!! :beer:


I do not have a spincast yet, but i heard Muzzy is the only way to go.

I've been using the same retriever for the past 7 years and i have not had any problems with it!


----------



## weasle414

Muzzy is by far the best, but if you don't want to spend $40 on a first timers reel, buy an Ugly Cast. They come stock with stainless pins and that's usually what breaks first on those piles of crap Zebcos with the plastic pins. It's a nice light reel that can hold big fish and it's about the cheapest reel on the market at a whopping $13 at Wal-Mart. I got one at the begining of this season and it's held up amazingly.

The one thing I HATE about it is the fact that the handle bends easily so don't just throw it in the back of the truck or you'll be smacking the reel cap every turn. If you've got access to a drill and have a couple small pieces of scrap plate steel they're easy to make, though.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Jmnhunter said:


> Duckslayer100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an older Muzzy spincast that I got Thumertized awhile back. I love it! Keep your eyes peeled, because Muzzy has a new and improved spincast that should be out at any time. I plan on getting at least one when I get word they're for sale. Should be sweet!!! :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have a spincast yet, but i heard Muzzy is the only way to go.
> 
> I've been using the same retriever for the past 7 years and i have not had any problems with it!
Click to expand...

I started with retrievers and used them for years. I still use them on my backup bows. They are awesome reels and I'd recommend them to anyone! But when you start getting into it a bit more and you begin trying different things, be sure to give a spincast a try. I did two summers ago and I haven't turned back. Gotta love the speed and drag!!!


----------



## Jmnhunter

hey duckslayer, do you have a rod tip extension off of your muzzy? what do you think of those?


----------



## jimmyjohn13

hey weasel is the ugly cast you are talking about just a normal reel or is it made for bowfishing? Also what pound line do you use and do you turn the drag way down so the arrow flies good?


----------



## Duckslayer100

Jmnhunter said:


> hey duckslayer, do you have a rod tip extension off of your muzzy? what do you think of those?


No I don't. I tried it once and didn't like it. Some people like it because you don't put as much stress on your reel and are able to "play" a fish easier. Personally I think it gets in the way. I would recommend that if you do use a rod extension that you use safety slides on your arrows. It's too easy to get your line wrapped around the eyelet at the end of the rod when you tie to the back. Myself, I like to tie to the back of the arrow, so no rod extension. I haven't had a snap-back yet shooting the way I do and I have a buddy who's more on the obsessed side of bowfishing that shoots WAY more than me and he's never had a snap-back either. But to each his own. Hope that helps :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

straight shooter rod is nice to have


----------



## weasle414

jimmyjohn13 said:


> hey weasel is the ugly cast you are talking about just a normal reel or is it made for bowfishing? Also what pound line do you use and do you turn the drag way down so the arrow flies good?


It's just a plain old fishing reel, not meant for bowfishing but works amaizing just the same. I've got my drag about 3/4 or the way to its max with 65 lb power pro line. Big fish just pull the drag out and little fish have no way of snapping the line. It flows out amazingly fast and smooth since it's so small and seems to work pretty good. Just watch out for cat tail roots if you do use this light of line, it tends to snap if you yank too hard... Which is one reason why I set the drag a little lower than maxed out... It's actually kind of cool watching the lighter weight power pro line come out; it's like a retriever in that when the arrow stops the line can keep coming out for a bit. I definetaly saw a speed and penetration incease with this set-up!! Still testing the durability of the reel, though. Seems to be holding up great but we'll see by the end of the season if it's better than my Rhino.


----------



## Jmnhunter

hey weasle, you ever put the fast flight 200lb test on that reel?


----------



## Jmnhunter

weasle414 said:


> Ugly Cast.


are there different sizes weasle? i've been trying to look them up, but shakespeare doesnt have any info on them, the walmart store site doesnt have them, so hopefully they have them instore. I need something to hold me off until the new muzzy shipments arrive!


----------



## weasle414

I've only ever seen the one size for the Ugly Cast, but I was at Cabelas yeserday and saw the Shakespear Synergy. Looked a bit different cosmetically, but everything under the cap looked the same to me. Maybe check on that one. I bought mine in-store so hopefully they'll have one in where you are. If not, they should have something that'll work; Rhino RSC3, Zebco 808, etc...

I did finally blow that $13 reel up, though... Poor Ugly Cast couldn't take the beating of 120 fish in one night after all it's already been through apparently, lol. Still a good reel for the money, but I'm back to shooting my old Rhino reel, tough as nails! :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

i got a zebco Ti for $10 at fleet farm on sale and its a decent reel. killed 20 or so the other night with it


----------



## Jmnhunter

weasle414 said:


> buy an Ugly Cast.


Hey weasle, I bought one the other day and returned it the next :-? I put some braided line on there and then pulled out some to test out the line drag, it was good for about 5ft then there was way too much drag on there, what type of line were you using?! I bought some from FD archery, the diameter is about that same as the fast flight


----------



## carp_killer

problem was most likely the line dug into the spool. when spooling leave 10ft of mono then 5ft of 50lb braid then put on your good line and squeeze 10 extra feet of line on there then tie an arrow on go to the lake shoot the arrow as far out as possible then just drive boat to end of line then reel it all up and your good to go.


----------

